
Cyber attack forces cancellation of wool sales across Australia - erenon
https://www.abc.net.au/news/rural/2020-02-27/ransomware-cyber-attack-cripples-australian-wool-sales/12007912
======
erenon
> Mr Pandey rejected suggestions there were flaws in the current IT system.

> "No, the ABC is vulnerable in the same way and are just as exposed as Talman
> Software or the shop or café next door," he said.

> "Wool brokers don't have to worry about their data. It's a disruption, which
> is unfortunate, but this can happen to anybody."

What does he mean?

